# How to use a Antenna to get Signal to your wireless network card?



## Slayerman25 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi there,

I have a Linksys wireless-g USB network adaptor, and I live in a townhouse area where there is allot of houses around my area and someone told me that you can use an antenna to get better signal? If so, how can I do this and where I can get better signal strength or reception..

If you please could e-mail me back or reply back to this thread and tell me on how do i go about to do this? 

Thanks!!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Where did you need a stronger signal? If you're just using your wireless rig for yourself then there's no need to boost the signal unless the walls of your apartment are lead.

If you're sharing a connection with another unit or have a city-wide network then you can purcahse an external antennae from most computer stores and online retailers. It looks a bit like an HDTV antenna, long and thin.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Tell us about your router and wireless card, make/model, and we can probably give you more intelligent answers.


----------



## Slayerman25 (Oct 26, 2005)

ebackhus said:


> Where did you need a stronger signal? If you're just using your wireless rig for yourself then there's no need to boost the signal unless the walls of your apartment are lead.
> 
> If you're sharing a connection with another unit or have a city-wide network then you can purcahse an external antennae from most computer stores and online retailers. It looks a bit like an HDTV antenna, long and thin.


 ebackhus;

yes there are alot of walls in my complex and thats why I was wondering on if there is a such of a way of doing this? I've found out information on my network adaptor, it is a Linksys WUSB54G Wireless-G USB Adapter and I was wondering on if there is a way that I can do this? if you need more information on this card I've also added the URL at http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00009X6PH/104-7029141-0004727?v=glance&n=172282&v=glance

Thanks,
Let me know on if there is a way that I can use a Antenna to get a stronger Signal?

Thanks again


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Once again, what device is supplying the wireless signal you're connecting to?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Here the issue, the USB wireless adapter most likely has not connection for an external antenna.

So you will be stuck adding an antenna or antennas to the wireless router or access point. You mentioned a townhouse, so I assume there are multiple levels and other wireless networks in the area. Keep in mind that RF does not deal well with changes in levels (wireless access point on basement level and computer on upper most level). You may also have interference from a wireless network nearby and possibly someones 2.4 GHz cordless phones killing your wireless signal.

Try changing the channel on your wireless router/access point.

As I mention to everyone, in the real world WiFi is a temporary convenience, not a permanent solution!

JamesO


----------



## Slayerman25 (Oct 26, 2005)

johnwill;

I'm using a USB connection to my computer from the wireless internet adaptor....


----------



## Slayerman25 (Oct 26, 2005)

JamesO said:


> Here the issue, the USB wireless adapter most likely has not connection for an external antenna.
> 
> So you will be stuck adding an antenna or antennas to the wireless router or access point. You mentioned a townhouse, so I assume there are multiple levels and other wireless networks in the area. Keep in mind that RF does not deal well with changes in levels (wireless access point on basement level and computer on upper most level). You may also have interference from a wireless network nearby and possibly someones 2.4 GHz cordless phones killing your wireless signal.
> 
> ...


 JamesO;

Yes, my townhouse has houses beside eachother not above. okay you said for me to try "changing the channel the channel on your wireless router/access point"? How can I change the Channel? I'm totally new at the whole wireless router thing 

Thanks


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

You need to log into your wireless router/access point and change the channel.

As this is your network, you should know the router/access point IP address, log in name and password. If you do not know any of this info, check the documentation that came with your router/access point.

As I mentioned earlier, if you have a townhouse, I assume you have either 2 or 3 levels? If you wireless router/access point is in the basement and you try to use the computer on the upper most floor, you may have some difficulty?

JamesO


----------



## Slayerman25 (Oct 26, 2005)

JamesO said:


> You need to log into your wireless router/access point and change the channel.
> 
> As this is your network, you should know the router/access point IP address, log in name and password. If you do not know any of this info, check the documentation that came with your router/access point.
> 
> ...


 JamesO;

How do you get into your wireless router/access point and change the channel? I've never done this before can you please send me information on how to do this?
And I have 1 level that is long not high of the townhouse.

Thanks!!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Read the information that came with your router is where I would start.

What is the make and model of your router?

Also what is the make and model of your USB key?

What happens when you perform a site survey with you laptop, how many other wireless networks do you find and what channel are they operating on?

JamesO


----------

